# error codes



## cayao2001 (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently scanned my 98 altima for codes and I got the following:
p0745 and p0450.

I was told that if I change the EVAP canister the codes will go away. Can anyone shine some light on this?? 

because im not sure about that. or if anyone knows how I can get them fixed without going to the dealership?


----------

